# best way to remove sludge



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

I just got finished tearing down a 69 400 thats been sitting in a garage for 20 years. This this motor is heavily coated in sludge. I had already sent out the block and crank out to the machine shop and the guys there said it was the worst they had ever tried to clean up. He said the crap was a pain to get out of the lifter valley area. I was wondering what would be the best stuff to soak the rest of the parts. Kerosene, Diesel, gas anything less flammable?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The best cleaning method is to use a hot tank with an alkaline cleaner, I've also used a pressure washer.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

Kerosene and diesel work well.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Im not sure if there is anyone close to you that can do it, but the best way is too bake the block in an oven, all the oil and grease in the casting pores is baked out. 

Aside from that, K2 and elbow grease followed buy the pressure washer.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I know someone who swears by Oven Cleaner.


----------



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

I went to home depot and bought 5 gal of Zep purple degreaser. Your supposed to dilute it with water, but the sludge is almost 1/4 in thick in some areas, so I used it straight. I just put the parts in a bucket and let them soak for 24 hours and they seem to be cleaning up pretty good. Thanks for the tips


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to work in a plant, i use steam on everything greasy. that heat has a way of melting it right off. only problem with a lot of heat is, after you steam it, you still end up having to use a liquid cleaner for the final stage of cleaning, but it wipes right off!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

A motor I just did purple cleaner didn't work. I ended up using gasoline in a pan in the back yard, it worked good, just don't smoke while you're doing it..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Any machine shop should be able to clean the rest of the parts in the hot tank for little or nothing, specially if they are doing the block for you.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Any machine shop should be able to clean the rest of the parts in the hot tank for little or nothing, specially if they are doing the block for you.


Thats what I thought. I've only taken a handfull of blocks to the machine shop, they did a really good job of cleaning. None had backed on sludge.

I heard Mineral Sprits do a good job of cleaning engine parts if you soak it. Be shure to wash the motor well after you get it back from the shop.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

jetstang said:


> A motor I just did purple cleaner didn't work. I ended up using gasoline in a pan in the back yard, it worked good, just *don't smoke while you're doing it..*


 KA-BOOM!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...if you can't stand the heat....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

just don't pore the gas on yourself. If the block catches fire maybe it'll burn the sludge off.


----------

